

ASK HN: Need help with determining equity split for seed funding - tightflks

So this is where I stand.  I have an idea for a mobile app in the property management industry.  I have it spec'd out and potential beta customers.  The only thing holding me back is getting it built.  A property management company has offered to invest (30k) to get the app built.<p>I am trying to determine what a fair equity split would be.  In my head I am thinking 80/20 but I believe he is leaning towards the 60/40 range.<p>What do you guys think?
======
gus_massa
YCombinator deal is aproximatly 20K for 5% equity, perhaps you are giving too
much.

Exact numbers from: <http://ycombinator.com/apply.html>

    
    
      We usually invest $11,000 + $3000n, where n is 
      the number of participating founders, up to 3 
      (i.e. 2 founders get $17,000, 3 or more get $20,000),
      in return for between 2% and 10% of the company.
      The average is 7%.

~~~
tightflks
so one thing i have to take into account is i cant get into a ycombinator
program

------
mparlane
How much do you expect it to make annually ? If it's millions then 30k doesn't
mean much. If it's 5k then 30k means a lot.

------
tightflks
I expect to price it 100 bucks a month and there 1000s of potential customers.

